# Anybody know when this was made...



## HistoryGuy (12 mo ago)

Any help would be appreciated. I'm trying to pin down an approximate date for this:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

19 minutes ago.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

probably right after knob and tube started
just a guess

one clue might be that it says Brooklyn 11 NY
find out when that designation went away and you will know its older than that


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Is that one for sale too?


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

40’s maybe into the early 50’s. If it’s yours you need to do some updates because those 30 amp Edison base fuses will make your house become history @HistoryGuy.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

460 Delta said:


> 40’s maybe into the early 50’s. If it’s yours you need to do some updates because those 30 amp Edison base fuses will make your house become history @HistoryGuy.


#historyhouse lol


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

To think that was state of the art


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> #historyhouse lol


#Blazeofglory


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

460 Delta said:


> #Blazeofglory


Lol!


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Way before any of us were born.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

460 Delta said:


> 40’s maybe into the early 50’s. If it’s yours you need to do some updates because those 30 amp Edison base fuses will make your house become history @HistoryGuy.


Could have bigger wire in the walls.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Looks 1940s to me.


----------



## Grounded-B (Jan 5, 2011)

Almost Retired said:


> probably right after knob and tube started
> just a guess
> 
> one clue might be that it says Brooklyn 11 NY
> find out when that designation went away and you will know its older than that


2 digit "postal zones", started in 1943

5 digit "Zip codes" started in 1963


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

Any patent numbers found?
Might give you an idea of when the device was first engineered.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

At least in my area, these started being phased out in the 1950s in favor of breakers.

I lived in an apartment building built in 1940 that had this exact panel if I remember correctly.

My parents neighborhood was built in the 1950s. The earliest house on the block was built 1950, the rest were build 1952-1955 IIRC. Every single house in the neighorhood that I've been in had a Federal Pacific panel. Federal Pacific filed their first patent in 1949. My parents house had the FPE panel but fuses for the main/disconnect. I replaced the panel decades ago and they upgraded to solar in the past decade but I think the original 1952 fused disconnect is still there.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

backstay said:


> Could have bigger wire in the walls.


Could but not likely.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

I would date it to about 80 BC. You know..... BC (Before Covid). So around 1942 ish.


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

I enjoy solving puzzles, so spent a little time looking for your panel.

Still a puzzle.


----------



## CoreyOnTheBrink (Apr 9, 2021)

I’ve seen these referenced several times in ancient wisdom literature.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Looks like my outdoor 3r disconnect, 100 a fuses for the main, 60 for the receptacle (why they wanted a 60a 240v receptacle outside I dunno.)


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

LGLS said:


> Looks like my outdoor 3r disconnect, 100 a fuses for the main, 60 for the receptacle (why they wanted a 60a 240v receptacle outside I dunno.)


An outdoor stove they used for canning? Used to be somewhat common here in years past to keep the house from getting unbearable hot while canning in the late summer, early autumn.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

460 Delta said:


> An outdoor stove they used for canning? Used to be somewhat common here in years past to keep the house from getting unbearable hot while canning in the late summer, early autumn.


The house began it's life as a hunting cabin, and based on some things I see, he just used whatever he saw lying around and could utilize whether purpose specific or not.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

LGLS said:


> Looks like my outdoor 3r disconnect, 100 a fuses for the main, 60 for the receptacle (why they wanted a 60a 240v receptacle outside I dunno.)


I have worked on a small Very old mobile home that came with a factory cord for the main supply straight in to the trailer panel
never checked to see the amps, easily 50 or more; and it was still plugged into a receptacle on the meter pole


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Almost Retired said:


> I have worked on a small Very old mobile home that came with a factory cord for the main supply straight in to the trailer panel
> never checked to see the amps, easily 50 or more; and it was still plugged into a receptacle on the meter pole


Double wide trailers with all gas appliances used to be supplied that way. It worked quite well.


----------

